# Camping Norther Mass or S. Vermont.



## BeanoNYC (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm toying with the idea of camping in the titled areas tonight.  I was going to camp Molly Stark but the VT Parks website says there is no camping until Memorial Day.   Do they really enforce this?  Any other suggestions?


----------



## UnaBonger (Apr 26, 2008)

To the best of my knowledge, they don't really enforce that... It's more of a first come first served type thing and some of the amenities may be turned off...


----------



## JimG. (Apr 26, 2008)

UnaBonger said:


> To the best of my knowledge, they don't really enforce that... It's more of a first come first served type thing and some of the amenities may be turned off...



Welcome aboard UnaBonger.

Only one?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 26, 2008)

JimG. said:


> Welcome aboard UnaBonger.
> 
> Only one?



...at a time


----------



## UnaBonger (Apr 27, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> ...at a time



Exactally.... It's all about pacing youself


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 27, 2008)

UnaBonger said:


> Exactally.... It's all about pacing youself



Otherwise you just cough it out prematurely and that's certainly a waste...uke:


----------



## UnaBonger (Apr 27, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Otherwise you just cough it out prematurely and that's certainly a waste...uke:



Most definetly a waste...  

Did you make it to the campground? Was it open?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 27, 2008)

UnaBonger said:


> Most definetly a waste...
> 
> Did you make it to the campground? Was it open?



Didn't make it this weekend...got caught up.  Maybe next.


----------



## arik (May 5, 2008)

there is a nice public (and reportedly bong-friendly) campground near Molly Stark state park in Marlboro VT, called Moss Hollow Campground (in case you can't get into Molly Stark), it's on Moss Hollow road whiche would be on a local map

I found a link with a map:
http://www.hikercentral.com/campgrounds/118334.html

also worth checking out nearby is the nearby public beach at Harriman resevoir (not for camping just to visit), take route 9 west 1-2 miles from Molly stark, turn Left on Route 100 South at intersection, go 3 miles or so, turn right when you see sign for Flames Stables and go to the end of that road there is a public beach with picnic area and BBQ pits as well as some trails, beware there is a nudist beach 1/2 mile north on one of the trails


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 5, 2008)

Thanks arik...what part of NYC are you from?


----------



## UnaBonger (May 6, 2008)

arik said:


> there is a nice public (and reportedly bong-friendly) campground near Molly Stark state park in Marlboro VT, called Moss Hollow Campground (in case you can't get into Molly Stark), it's on Moss Hollow road whiche would be on a local map



I just took a look at that link and it sounds like a very nice spot... I've just added it to my list of campgrounds to visit this summer 

a reportedly bong-friendly campground is a bonus!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 6, 2008)

When we are in the Bratt/Greenfield area we camp at Ft Dummer St Park which is in Bratt, right on the river. Nice campsites/bathrooms and pretty much unknown to the masses so it's nice and quiet.


----------



## arik (May 6, 2008)

I live in what the real estate people are now calling South Harlem (SOHA)


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 6, 2008)

arik said:


> I live in what the real estate people are now calling South Harlem (SOHA)



Ahhhh....the upper upper upper west side, you mean.  Cool area.  Check the groups section here. (In your user cp) One of our members is trying to put together a NYC group.  Welcome aboard!


----------



## arik (May 7, 2008)

thank you


----------



## MichaelJ (May 8, 2008)

Just realized this was in the wrong forum ... moved it from Trip Reports over to Discussion. Sorry for not doing that earlier.


----------



## tree_skier (May 12, 2008)

There is free camping at the somerset airport.  it is open year round (primative) and first come first serve. gets pretty full in summer but lots of spce spring and fall.


----------

